# Not loving the remodel



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

pics ?!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

MOON....EVERYTHING IS FIXABLE,,,take some "walking around" time to figure it out.

Good luck


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree, pictures will all us to see what you have already seen.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What don’t you like? Isn’t there one thing you do like?


----------



## Darell (Aug 14, 2019)

Maybe you can change something a little and it will look better?


----------



## lldavis12 (Sep 28, 2020)

Post some photos! Maybe small changes could help change your mind!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It would have to be really bad to make me want to do my bathroom business somewhere else.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

As a painter, I hear these statements on a regular basis. My advice to anyone unhappy with a color choice, or, in your case, with a remodel is this. Give it a few months. Usually your first instincts in choosing flooring, paint, curtains, vanities, counter tops, etc. is what you like and what your instincts lead you to choose. Have confidence in that! If, after a few months it still bothers you, then you can make plans to change it. For me, cost would be a huge factor, and, I most likely, would learn to live with it. If your budget allows a total redo then you have no worries if you decide on a redo.


----------

